# Is a mobile app safer than website?



## GeorgeBot (Nov 5, 2015)

I was reading a blog on 10 Safest Methods to Shop Online. I came across an interesting point in the blog which says the apps are safe than mobile websites https://nci.ca/10-safest-methods-to-shop-online/. I would like to know how exactly does an become more secure than a mobile website? We can end up in scams through app's also right? :|


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

It depends on what their measurement of safe is.

Many normal websites are actually quite safe, its the advertisements that cause issue for your PC.

On mobile, your phone has less restrictions then a desktop PC, the malware also has to be smart enough to somehow attach itself to the phone and then download it self. This is typically accidentally done by the user.


----------

